# Australian Saddles(aussie saddle)?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I got one cheap while back. It was very comfortable to sit in on "dummy" horse, but not on live one. I'm sure because it was very poor quality and didn't fit her well (so I returned it after just one ride). However I'd LOVE to try a real GOOD aussie, but they are not common around (in fact I don't know anyone who'd own one). From my understanding they are lighter and more comfortable then western, but gives more security then english. But it's just IMO of course.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

I have one. I don't use it though I like a horn on my saddle. It is much more secure than an English saddle the thigh rolls stick out in front of your thighs and kinda hold you in between them and the cantle. It doesn't seem to much lighter than my western saddle. I do like the looks of them. I bought it used at a tack swap and it was an expensive one, however I am not that great on saddle fitting and I think it is to narrow for my Qaurter horse he is kinda wide.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I've ridden in them mostly for trails and they really are quite comfy. True Aussie saddles don't have a horn and have a nice deep seet. They're quite secure but the sensation of posting in one for the first time is weird. These saddles were designed for Aussie stockmen who often spent weeks at a time in the saddle. I'm sure Wild-Spot can give you a better description and a whole lot of information on good brands because she's an expert


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Gidji said:


> I've ridden in them mostly for trails and they really are quite comfy. True Aussie saddles don't have a horn and have a nice deep seet. They're quite secure *but the sensation of posting in one for the first time is weird. *These saddles were designed for Aussie stockmen who often spent weeks at a time in the saddle. I'm sure Wild-Spot can give you a better description and a whole lot of information on good brands because she's an expert


Hey, you just have to get a smooth horse, so you wouldn't have to post! :lol:


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

Pre-note: I am ready to blow up at this laptop for redirecting and erasing this post!! Is #4 the lucky charm?? Grr..

I, personally think they're a good idea; Western makes me feel more secure, but I give up comfort, and vice versa with English (currently ride).

According to research on the saddle, they're a specially developed hybrid of the two dominant "breed" of saddle. In the beginning, no one took to the saddle design quite like they did with Western and English... And mayhap the Austrailians continued to forge new styles for them? (I had this all written up super nice and smart-like in my previous deleted post  )

Anyways, you can get them in different styles these days, in regards to "horn/no horn" or "more English/more Western". Have you searched previous Austrailian saddle forum posts?

From what I have collected from them, "you get what you pay for" in the respect that you can buy a cheap Austrailian saddle.. but it may be cheap for a reason. There are some models that I've seen that are about $2-3k. Then again, I've never ridden in one... so I can't say that pricey is best. But it seems to be a semi-continued theme.

If you do get one, let me know how it works out


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

First off - NO good quality Australian saddle has a horn. None. Any saddle with a horn is made to target the US market who are used to having a horn on their saddles. I have not met one Australian who has even seen a stock saddle with a horn.

Ok, i'm just going to paste some info I have posted in previous threads on this subject! Plus add some photos of my own custom made stock saddle, just because I love to show it off :]

*

Firstly - MOST of the cheap saddles on ebay are just that. Cheap, cr*ppy quality, bady fitting, so on and so forth :]

Firstly, decide if you want a swinging fender or a traditional. A swinging fender is sometimes called a hybrid, as the swinging fenders are the same/similar to the stirrup system on a western saddle. The traditional saddles have an english type stirrup set up. They are different in terms of the range if movement and support for your leg. I found the swinging fender gave a lot of support, and a fair range of movement. The traditional gives you more movement but not as much support. Another thing to consider is where the stirrup bar is hung. It can either be the 'traditional' style, which puts your leg more forward in the style of the old drovers, or the newer 'centered seat' style, which brings your leg more underneath you, in more of an english/dressage leg/seat position.

I have NEVER seen a stock saddle in Australia with a horn. A horn is only added to cater to western riders who want it. A TRUE stock saddle doesn't have a horn, it would inhibit a rider in sports such as campdrafting.

Now, the big one! Price. With stock saddles, you really do get what you pay for. Try to steer away from saddles called 'Kimberley Poley', they tend to be cheap indian imports. If you are looking on ebay, you can often find cheap second hand Syd Hill saddles, which have a good reputation in AUS.

One more thing... A lot of stock saddles out there sit you an inch or more OFF your horse. I personally hate these saddles! I prefer a close contact saddle. I like to be able to feel what my horse is doing and communicate clearly with my seat.

A lot of people on this forum have had success buying through a website, I forget the name, but they sell a saddle called the 'Longreach'. Try googling it. They aren't the quality of a lot of the good saddles here in AUS, but people on here who have bought them have been happy with them.

There is also a saddlery called 'James saddlery' who make saddles in AUS and can ship to the US, they sometimes have specials and packages available. 

This is a saddle made by coopers saddlery. He makes really good saddles, pricey, but worth it. This is a good example of a GOOD quality, balanced, close contact stock saddle. He has a really good FAQ about stock saddles and swinging fender vs. Traditional, click the link above if you want to have a look.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

You can use any pad under a stock *saddle*. Same as any other *saddle*, if it fits your horse, the pad doesn't matter. A lot of people here use pads that are similar in thickness to a towel, folded in half. others use foam pads, others use different things again. I think the 'Aussie' pads are targeted towards people in the US. It really doesn't make a difference what pad you use.

Most stock saddles have a felt lining on the panels underneath. That sounds like what yours has, Sunny. The majority of *Australian* made stock saddles still have wool flocking, also. 

There is more than one style seat in stock saddles nowadays. The older ones are as Liberty described, sitting you back on your 'pockets', while having your upper body over the horses shoudlers and your legs more forward. However, you can also get stock *saddle* now that have the stirrups/fenders hung further back on the tree, allowing for a more traditional english style centered seat. If your *saddle* is older, I would guess it is the first style I mentioned.

*

As Xivo said, they were made for stockmen who were riding all day out in harsh terrain. Nice deep seat to be comfortable, and the knee rolls give you security for different situations - Wether it be galloping down a rocky, hole covered hill, or turning hard and fast with a cow.

Nowadays they are used as working *saddle* for stockmen still - And are also the *saddle* of choice for campdrafting and polocrosse, both very *Australian* sports. They are also the traditional *saddle* used on *Australian* Stock Horses - and is what the majority of ASH horses are shown in.

NO AUTHENTIC *AUSTRALIAN* STOCK *SADDLE* HAS A HORN. A horn is something that has been tacked on simply to appeal to the US market - Stockmen didn't rope calves off horses, they used transportable yards and a crush to doctor cows. A horn gets in the way of your body when campdrafting/fast stockwork out on the plains, as the traditional seat for a stockmen in fast work is a very forward, hunched seat.

Most stock saddles in the US are cheap, poor quality and badly balanced. A good quality *Australian* Stock *Saddle* is a thing of beauty and comfort... The market for custom made stock saddles is roaring in Australia - Some makers have up to a 2 year waiting list. I recently bought my own custom made stock *saddle* for my ASH - And I have sat in nothing that compares to it comfort wise, and it is the only *saddle* my horse has been comfortable in so far.

If you have a chance to, have a sit/ride in a true *Australian* stock *saddle* - Syd Hills are a better known brand but not the best. Names such as Mackellars, Coopers, Jacksons, Peter Nelsons, etc. are sinonimous with the better quality stock saddles you can get today, and many actually increase in value with age and good care. If you are interested, you can look in my archive of threads I have made and I have posted pictures of my *saddle*.

*

Stock Saddles (The true name for an 'Aussie' *saddle*) were _made_ for cattle work. They were made for stockmen and drovers who spent the whole day moving and droving cattle. 

A stock *saddle* can fit any horse - It just depends on the individual *saddle*. Most are made on a standard 'stock horse' tree (I.e. *Australian* Stock Horse, not QH) but there are many that are made specifically for different shaped horse. Nowadays you can even get some half breed fender saddles made with QH bars.

In case you don't know - There are two types of stock *saddle*. The traditional stock *saddle* which has a full skirt and stirrup leathers, and the half breed or fender *saddle*, which has leather fenders similar to a western *saddle* but still has the knee rolls and no horn.

The problem with stock saddles in the US is most of them are crap. Badly made and some have a horn tacked on to make them seem more familiar to western riders.

A true stock *saddle* does NOT have a horn.

To buy a good quality stock saddles in the US you are looking at upwards of $1,000 - And these are the very bottom end of the quality saddles. In Australia, for a quality stock *saddle* made by a saddler, not a production line, you are looking at upwards of $3,000 - Second hand. They go from $4,000 to $8,000 brand new.

There is a website (James Saddlery? maybe?) that sells decent quality half breed saddles with more of a 'western' feel to the US - I wouldn't call them true stock saddles but they are fairly good quality and readily available. I beleive that also custom make the *saddle* for your horse based on wither tracings. There are a few people on here that have bought saddles from them.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here are some examples of different types of stock saddles (Good Quality) - First some traditionals:

Here is my own *saddle* - A custom made traditional:










A different brand traditional showing the english panels:










And some half breeds:

This is similar to most half breeds with the longer panels.










Here is a fender with the english panels - Very $$$ though. The guy who made my *saddle* also makes fenders almost the same as this one.










*

This is the difference between a cheap stock *saddle* and a good quality stock *saddle* - A cheap stock *saddle* sits you a good 2/3 inches off your horses back. They are horrible for communication via the seat and legs. A good quality, well made stock *saddle* however puts you practically right on the horses back - This is why I don't like Syd Hills much as they still ahve too much bulk between me and the horse for my liking. My custom made stock *saddle* sits me as close if not closer to my horse - Which is the main reason I like it as I can really refine my aids. 

Another big difference is in the knee rolls - On a cheap *saddle* they are very thick and often straight - On a good quality *saddle* they are thinner but stronger - And ergonomically shaped to accomodate your leg.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

And finally - An updated photo of my own saddle from a few days ago. You can see how it has improved as it is breaking in - the leather is smoothing out, colour becoming more uniform, and it is really starting to fit myself and my horse wonderfully.


----------



## Jillibean6803 (May 6, 2010)

WOW, thats alot to take in...everyone ive spoken with doesnt seem fond of the australian saddle, in any way, shape or form, but i think if i find the right fit for myself and the horse, it might be my style...dang, sounds like i need to hire myself a personal saddle fitter/shopper for this dilema...
Thanks for all the advice guys,ill keep you posted, the tack store i use lets you 'try' their saddles for like a week or so, so we shall see what they can help me with...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

They take a lot of getting used to - It took me maybe a month to be completely comfortable in my saddle. Rising trot is the hardest but once you get the hand of it you'll be fine.


----------



## devildogtigress (May 17, 2010)

I used to ride my hanno gelding in one, and LOVED it! I put my husband (whose a VERY green rider) in one on a QH and he loved it too. It is our preferred trail saddle.  The positives of both english and western merged into a lovely saddle.


----------



## darkwillow (Apr 12, 2009)

Make sure you don't get a cheap one because they can be pretty uncomfortable and not very well made.


----------



## rumba12 (Aug 15, 2010)

wild spot: fantastic pics!! I've been looking for some info about stock saddles and it's all been pretty much answered by your few posts and pics. 

One question...I'm a dressage rider and used to a long straight leg in the saddle. One thing I've read about some types of stock saddles is they tend to have a forward stirrup placing on the tree giving the rider a chair seat. For their purpose of traveling long distances over rough terrain, this seems very logical. However are there any types or perhaps brands or makers that veers from that? 

I have tried one syd hill on my high whithered warmblood and it was a disaster. I am hoping it was just the one saddle he objected to. However, the panels were rock hard! Is that normally how they are delivered? I could not imagine these flocked panels would conform to his back as hard as they were. To me, they seemed over stuffed, but it was a new off the shelf saddle....hmmm...???


----------



## lopez (Jul 9, 2010)

I absolutely love my stock saddle. I got it for cheap ($800) but it's fantastic quality. All genuine leather and pretty much brand new. I still haven't broken it in yet but once I do it'll be great! I ride mainly English but every so often I'll chuck my stock saddle on my gelding and just go and have some fun. He enjoys that saddle much more then my english and it's defiantly more secure! (I'll be trail riding and what not in it)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Rumba, 

More saddle makers are now making saddles with stirrup bars set further back, more 'centered' on the tree, to cater to the more classical dressage seat. My saddle is one of them - though they aren't quite as far back as dressage bars, they are far more centered than the more 'traditional' set up. 

Syd Hills are widely regarded as good saddles - however I personally don't like them! The panels aren't shaped well for the back and concentrate the pressure on a smaller area - compare the flatter panels on my saddle that contact the back the entire length of the saddle. I also think they put a lot of bulk between you and The horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rumba12 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wild spot, I noticed your panels look nice and flattish....the syd hill I tried had two nice round (and hard!!!!) sausages. hmmm.....
My problem is my pone is hard to fit so I've been trying local to this continent first. 
How did you like your Bates Kimberly? Oh and, what kind of back did the horse have that you fit it on? I need a slightly curvy (not quite banana) tree and most fitters have suggested staying away from Wintecs so I've been hesitant to try the Bates in the case that its tree is too similar to the Wintec tree.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

mm we have a syd hill and it does create alot of space between the horse and rider, its not the best fitting saddle either. Ive never actually ridden in it so i cant say anything about comfort. 
i love my wintec stock, fits so many horses and is so comfy! I dont have the chair seat problem either, sometimes i use it for flatwork even, instead of my dressage saddle for whatever reason that day. I suppose you may have to work a little harder for that classical seat as it doesnt give the support a dressage saddle has but its definitely doable. 
imo its a great everyday type saddle, easily cleaned and is very light weight. 

I have these 2 pics


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Wild spot, I noticed your panels look nice and flattish....the syd hill I tried had two nice round (and hard!!!!) sausages. hmmm.....
> My problem is my pone is hard to fit so I've been trying local to this continent first.
> How did you like your Bates Kimberly? Oh and, what kind of back did the horse have that you fit it on? I need a slightly curvy (not quite banana) tree and most fitters have suggested staying away from Wintecs so I've been hesitant to try the Bates in the case that its tree is too similar to the Wintec tree.


I loved my bates - however it was a lot like sitting in an armchair and not on a horse! Supremely comfy but I couldn't feel much through it. I know others with them who love them despite that so maybe i'm too picky! They are very secure.

You won't know about the tree until you try one on - Also have alook at older saddles as i've found the Wintec trees have changed shape over the years. I have one quite bendy wintec 500 and one quite flat wintec 500.


----------

